# my husband got the best Christmas present ever!!



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Frank and I are the type of people that's not really hard to buy for cause anything our kids give us is the best thing we've ever gotten but this time my step-daughter came through with a gift that gave us a great deal of pleasure today.

The gifts are all passed out and everyone is opening them one at a time when Nikki looks at Frank and sais open that one dad. It was a gift bag so not much to open. Everyone stops opening and we watch Frank pull out this empty beer bottle. ???????

It was a gift certificate to Queen City Brewing. She bought Frank a kettle to brew.

We went there today and brewed our very first beer. It was the funnest thing we've ever done. They give you the recipe, the brewer tells you at the start of each step what to do and walks away. Took almost 2 hours but we had such a good time making it. Each kettle makes 15 gallons (6 cases). The gift certificate was for 2 cases but we went ahead and bought the other 4. We couldn't walk out and let someone else have our other 4 cases..LOL. Besides we know how to get rid of it (look out BOTL's!).

We go back on the 28th to bottle it. The brewer told us that it takes about 1.5 hours to bottle depending on the quality control. The more you test the quality, the slower the process gets.

I just had to make this post and share this experience... before we get to drinking too much of the beer we brought home with us.

BTW Frank's kettle is Bavarian Bock.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I was so happy for Frank but somewhat perplexed that you would post it when I saw the thread title.  

Congrats Frank. Second best present. You of course already have the best..the love of a good woman.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I seem to always stick my foot in my mouth around here don't I?? :r And thanks Dave... that was sweet to say... Frank, did you hear what Dave said??????? :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Frank is already the only one I know that can type with an accent/dialect. This should be interesting. I can't wait to read your posts after the two of you have spent the day brewing and testing the "quality".:al "Not sure it's ready yet. Let's give it another 10 minutes and try it again.":r

Congrats on the gift. Enjoy!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Now THAT is a cool gift. Makes me wish I could drink again. Congrats on such a cool and wonderful gift.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Twas a great day for the old fart of Va today, if this wasn't enough, I cashed in my gift certificate from my grandson at the local B&M. Already burnt two of em. A Cusano 18 which was my first, a bit to the mild side but spicy and a Fonseca maduro that turned out to be a dog rocket, I'd had several of these before and liked very much. Drank two Bavarian Bocks and one of Anita's IPA's. All three tasty. 

The one in the stinky is the Cusano 18.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Frank, I love the new user title. :r methinks someone was reading my mind.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Frank/Anita,

A few years back, we used to have a couple of places in San Diego that did that as well. I used to go quite often and make my own beers. I had such a terrific time going somewhere that had all the state-of-the-art equipment and ingredients. I got to brew the beer. They got to clean up after me. Weeks later, we went back to bottle. In the meantime, I had created my own labels. It was such a kick. It's too bad they are no longer in business. I look forward to your follow up report after you are done bottling. You absolutely HAVE to come up with a unique name for your beer - like Suzy Homemaker Bock ! You could put a picture of Frank on the label.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. great idea Peter!!! How did you create your own label?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

bruceolee said:


> Frank, I love the new user title. :r methinks someone was reading my mind.


I did it for lady butt, he fancies me in an apron..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Frank/Anita,
> 
> A few years back, we used to have a couple of places in San Diego that did that as well. I used to go quite often and make my own beers. I had such a terrific time going somewhere that had all the state-of-the-art equipment and ingredients. I got to brew the beer. They got to clean up after me. Weeks later, we went back to bottle. In the meantime, I had created my own labels. It was such a kick. It's too bad they are no longer in business. I look forward to your follow up report after you are done bottling. You absolutely HAVE to come up with a unique name for your beer - like Suzy Homemaker Bock ! You could put a picture of Frank on the label.


I was thinking LOOGIE Beer or maybe Frank's P, if we go back and do a Pilsner.. Not sure I have the legs for the Suzy one...:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL.. great idea Peter!!! How did you create your own label?


It was a few years ago but I think I used something as crude as MS Word.
Lots of fonts, clip art, pasting in photos. I'm sure there is other more sophisticated software like Photoshop and the like. Just about anything will work. I am not very artistic but it was fun to do something to put on the bottles.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> It was a few years ago but I think I used something as crude as MS Word.
> Lots of fonts, clip art, pasting in photos. I'm sure there is other more sophisticated software like Photoshop and the like. Just about anything will work. I am not very artistic but it was fun to do something to put on the bottles.


Or simply BURPS BEER..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe I can get Frank to do a contest (can you play Peter?) to see who can come up with the most creative name.

The winner could get some...... let me see.... how about beer???? LOL


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

That is a cool gift. I got a gift certificate to a place called brew by you for my birthday last year...the same kinda place. I brewed an old peculiar ale, and have been drinking it ever since!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe I can get Frank to do a contest (can you play Peter?) to see who can come up with the most creative name.
> 
> The winner could get some...... let me see.... how about beer???? LOL


How about "Suze Brews"?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Now when is this going be bottled and when am I coming for another visit? :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Now when is this going be bottled and when am I coming for another visit? :r


The 28th and I'm gonna put some sardines in it and call it catfish ale.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> How about "Suze Brews"?


Hey Pete what about Suze Booze or boobs?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice gift.

So when is the Brew Party ??

Very nice. I hope the both of you enjoy and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> The 28th and I'm gonna put some sardines in it and call it catfish ale.


That's priceless:r

So I assume the testing and quality control process will take some time... do you think you'll have much beer left over when you're done??:r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the great world of homebrewing!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

at times the young-uns come up with great ideas.

catfish ale - :tg 
homemaker bock -


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey Pete what about Suze Booze or boobs?


I like boobs.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> at times the young-uns come up with great ideas.
> 
> catfish ale - :tg
> homemaker bock -


"I'm with Stupid" (can't use more than 2 smilies in a post - stick tongue out here!)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great news Anita! That's a really cool gift!

I'm all for "S&M Justus Brew" :r


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I seem to always stick my foot in my mouth around here don't I?? :r And thanks Dave... that was sweet to say... Frank, did you hear what Dave said??????? :r


Frank... pay attention here!!! This is important!!!!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

What about "A-Nit-A Beer".... (ahh neet a beer)


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

These brew-on-premises places are great. Been using one in MA for years. Just gets too hard to sterilize at home after a while and the batch size is much better.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

this place isn't even a mile from our house and we never knew it was there. It's been there for 2 years. We're going to be using this place alot, I think! We had such a good time that we considered home brewing for about 15 seconds.. why get into all that expense and work when it's like Peter said, they clean up the mess? We didn't even have to clean the jugs that we used for the syrup. This is the only way to go.

Next time we're going to take cigars with us. PC's anyway.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

God said:


> What about "A-Nit-A Beer".... (ahh neet a beer)


All the praying over the years, and this is what I get.. A beer label suggestion...:r


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

floydp said:


> All praying over the years, and this is what I get.. A beer label suggestion...


Now Frank you are missing the subtleness of the suggestion...

1) By naming the beer A-Nit-A Beer you will be honoring your lovely wife and making her feel special... which helps you in the second area...

2) You then can just yell A-Nit-A Beer (very quickly) which she will intepret as "I need a beer!" and because you named the beer after her she will gladly bring you a nice fresh, frothy cold brew without you ever having to get up or lift a finger... of course if it comes out "Anita... Beer!" you are probably screwed!!:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

God said:


> Now Frank you are missing the subtleness of the suggestion...
> 
> 1) By naming the beer A-Nit-A Beer you will be honoring your lovely wife and making her feel special... which helps you in the second area...
> 
> 2) You then can just yell A-Nit-A Beer (very quickly) which she will intepret as "I need a beer!" and because you named the beer after her she will gladly bring you a nice fresh, frothy cold brew without you ever having to get up or lift a finger... of course if it comes out "Anita... Beer!" y*ou are probably screwed!!*:r


I don't think he'd have to worry about that God!! LOL

And Dustin, Frank said he doesn't know any spaniards and mexicans. :r


----------

